# have no way of knowing



## Encolpius

Helló, az egyik amerikai angollal írt könyvben ez áll: "It is entirely possible that life began several times or even many times but failed to survive the environmental conditions that prevailed at the time. These beginnings have been irretrievably lost. *We simply have no way of knowing*. However, life as we know it on Earth—the living forms that have survived—almost certainly had a single beginning."
way of knowing az tudásmód lenne, de nem értem az egész mondatot. Hogy lehetne szépen magyarra fordítani? Köszönöm


----------



## Olivier0

Nem úgy kell érteni, hogy _We simply have no [ way of knowing ]_, hanem _We simply [ have no way ] of knowing_.
Have a way to do / of doing = mód(já)ban áll, tudja csinálni, csinálhatja.
Itt a mondat csak annyit jelent: egyszerűen nem tudhatjuk (sehogy).
-- Olivier


----------



## Encolpius

Köszönöm Olivier a gyors választ!  Valóban úgy értettem, hogy way of knowing....
Mivel elég gyakran fordul elő az angol szókapcsolat is a neten, hasznos megtanulni a magyar "nem áll módunkban/módomban...." angol megfelelőjét....ezt nem tudtam...


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek az előzőekkel, csak annyit tennék hozzá, hogy mivel tapasztalatból tudom, hogy a *way* ilyen értelmű használata mindig gondot okoz a nyelvtanulóknak, érdemes talán megjegyezni, hogy magyarban is van hasonló: valamilyen úton-módon (pl. megtudni vmit). Ebben benne van mindkét jelentése a _way_-nek és kiderül, hogy számunkra is összekapcsolódik az út és a mód, nemcsak az angolban. (Tehát nem "egyszerűen" csak arról van szó, hogy "nem áll módomban", mert az azt is jelentheti, hogy nem érek rá, vagy _akkor_ épp nem tudok vmit megcsinálni vagy nem engedhetem meg magamnak erkölcsileg vagy anyagilag stb., míg igazából arról van szó, hogy ezt egyszerűen nem lehet véghezvinni, ha megfeszülünk sem, azaz objektív okok miatt.)

A tagadása (_there is no way to_...) pedig azt fejezi ki, hogy nincs semmiféle út/mód a cselekvés (ami a to után jön) kivitelére vagy megtörténésére, akárhogy is igyekszünk/próbálkozunk. 
(A fenti példában pl. azért, mert annyira régi eseményekről beszélünk, hogy abból a korból semmi nem maradt fenn, ami ezt alá tudná támasztani. Így aztán akár megtörténtnek is tekinthetjük, ha úgy szottyan kedvünk, de ezt igazából az égvilágon semmi nem bizonyítja vagy cáfolja. Ugye nem tudományos könyvről van szó?)


----------



## Encolpius

Nagyon érdekes az úton-módon példa....


----------

